# New from PA



## jjones200485 (Mar 30, 2010)

hey guys, new to the sport, loving everything about it so far, too addicting


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to AT! What part of PA are you from?


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome To AT,The Eagle is in the cookie jar!!!!!!:rock:


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Well alright, welcome to the addiction.


----------



## jjones200485 (Mar 30, 2010)

*hey*

I was born and raised in warren but i'm currently stationed in virginia for the air force


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

The cookie jar this is an iside joke JJ is my future son-in-law.


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

The cookie jar thing is an inside joke JJ is my future son-in-law.


----------



## jjones200485 (Mar 30, 2010)

the eagle is in the cookie jar and i will be his future son-in-law


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jjones200485. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## elkoholik (Mar 9, 2010)

I've spent some time on Kinzua, nice lake.

Enjoy AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------

